# My thoughts and memories, with a few little stories along the way



## Callie (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, here I am and I think I reallllly like this Senior Forums web site! This has been a day of staying in my ratty ol'robe and not doing any work and just playing on the computer. My dog, Trav, was exhausted from having a super busy day yesterday and he slept from 10 last night until 330 this afternoon! I checked on him several times to make sure he was still breathing!

I spent at least 4 hours going through all my online photos.  Brought  back a lot of memories, mostly all happy.. all my dogs from over the years, the changes in the past 40+ years of my house and the yard and field, my grandkids growing up, my son, and of course, my late husband.

My husband was Azorean Portuguese and his name was Manuel. When I speak or write about him, I call him Manny. He was a truck driver most of his working life. He was raised on his family's dairy ranch and we first met when  I was 14 and then started dating when I was 15. 

Manny and I were able to have only one child, a son, but Manny said once, that we couldn't have gotten a better son than if we had hand-picked him. Our son's name is Dan and I will most likely be mentioning him a lot. He is an Engineer and his son is also an Engineer. Dan's daughter went to Uni. and studied computer graphic arts. 

I'm hearing disabled and do volunteer work at a non-profit antique store where the proceeds go to the associated food bank.  I'm "usually" easy-going, love animals, non-judgemental and look forward to Saturdays when Dan is here to spend the day with me. 

Manny and Trav on a beautiful day at the beach.


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2017)

Seeing another post about the writer's beloved Golden, got me to thinking about my last two Goldens.

First photo is Bubba, our Free Spirit. Then there is Beautiful AJ. Next are my Bookends. Then there is AJ in the Mirror.









Every morning when there is dew, frost or dust on the glass top of the deck table, I write the names of all of my canine companions from over the years, and my husband's name on the glass with my finger. 

Below, is a saying, written by street artist, Banksy.

_They say you die twice._
_One time when you stop breathing
and a second time,
a bit later on,
when somebody says 
your name for
the last time._


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2017)

Beautiful dogs and wonderful picture of your husband and Trav, I know you must miss him so.  My sympathy for your loss. :rose:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 1, 2017)

Callie,your photos are beautiful but that first one of Bubba is outstanding. Sorry for your loss and happy that you have a wonderful son. I have been blessed with a great son also.


----------



## maggiemae (May 1, 2017)

Callie, love the pictures!  This is a great place to express your feelings.  You have been so blessed!


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful dogs and wonderful picture of your husband and Trav, I know you must miss him so.  My sympathy for your loss. :rose:



Thank you for stopping by and your kind comment.
(yes, I do miss him, tremendously..)

Thank goodness I live where I can have a dog or several, and chickens!

Speaking of which - 
I let Tommy the rooster out this evening and was watching the videos about different species being friends. Danged if I didn't forget Tommy and I let Trav out. YIKES!  Trav came back in acting normal, and I ran out to check on Tommy.. Boy oh boy was he cranky! In fact, he was P.Oed BIG time! All puffed up and tried to attack me. He has yellow wattles on both sides of his face and they each now have a couple of bruises. He was SO mad..but, there are no feathers missing or laying around the  yard, and he went back into his pen without drawing any blood from me. 

Whew..


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Callie,your photos are beautiful but that first one of Bubba is outstanding. Sorry for your loss and happy that you have a wonderful son. I have been blessed with a great son also.



Hi there Ruth!
Thank you so much for checking out the photos and your kind words.. My dogs have always been so receptive to having their pictures taken that it's always been a fun hobby for me.

Aren't we fortunate to both have great sons?! I tell Dan all the time that I don't know what I would do without him.  I love it when  we both get tickled about something and laugh so hard that our jaws ache.

It's late for you now, so have a wonderful tomorrow!


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2017)

maggiemae said:


> Callie, love the pictures!  This is a great place to express your feelings.  You have been so blessed!




Hi Maggiemae,
Thanks for the visit! You are so right that I have been blessed. Manny and I started out together so young that we practically grew up with our son. But we managed to fill up all the bumps in the road, or go around them. Lots of laughter and fun along the way, especially after Manny and I were  both retired. He built himself a  car shop down in the field and I told him that since he had his own special place, I wanted one. So he built a little one room cottage for me that faces the house deck.

It's dark out now and I'm getting tired and starting to babble..

nite..


----------



## Callie (May 2, 2017)

It's HOT outside today! Mowed half of the field and came inside to cool off for awhile. Tomorrow is volunteer work day so want to get as much done today as possible.

Was thrilled to see new leaves over the young Catalpa tree that is planted over golden AJ's resting place. With the drought for the past few years, I've lost a lot of plants and some trees, including 3 small new trees for "AJ". In January, a large Cypress dropped a huge limb due to the wind, that landed on roof of my little cottage. Had to get contractor in to repair roof and the partially knocked down fence.

Here's a pic of me and my '60  Starliner last summer at one of the Rod Runs. It was hot that day, too!


----------



## Callie (May 2, 2017)

A nice surprise this afternoon. Trav was at the front window barking his "_Dan's here! DAN'S HERE_!!

By golly, it WAS my son, Dan. He lives and works in another town, so this being Tuesday, I was very much surprised to see him..
Me_ - What are you doing here? Everything okay??

_Dan_ - You sent me an email saying the new battery in your car isn't holding a charge, so I want to check it out.

_So, he checked out the battery and the alternator, and all seems okay. (It could be that my hearing aids were not working well and I just couldn't hear the starter or engine.)

When we came into the house, I asked him if water is running someplace because I could hear it. 
_No, mom, it's the floor fan that you have running.
_
He also brought me some safety glasses to wear while I'm on  the riding mower.. Sheesh, I've been mowing that field for 40 years and never had to use those kind of glasses before.. but, okay, I'll wear them from now on.

It was 90 degrees here today and everything is thirsty, so tomorrow, I have to buy some new garden hoses. All of mine are just too old with too many repairs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2017)

Nice that your son is looking out for Mom.


----------



## Callie (May 2, 2017)

*SeaBreeze*, I had also told him that the next time I drive my car, I was taking it directly to the automotive repair shop and have it checked out. He's like his dad was. Always wanting to do their own repairs.

Here's one of my favorite pics of Dan that I took about 6 years years ago when he was still in a band. 
He still did his day time job, but loved making music on weekends. His first guitar was from Blue chip Stamps for his 13th birthday.


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2017)

Dan asked me a few months ago to write down my stories about my pets from over the years, so this "diary" is the perfect place for me. My right hand is being a pooper and I can't hold a pen/pencil very long, but typing is fine.

I want to write about _April and his Lady_, but will not tonight because I'm tired. It was in the 90's today and the heat just drains all my energy.

Went to the hardware store after work and bought two new (long) hoses and some Miracle Grow. I had forgotten that the first Wednesday of the month is discount day for seniors. Was pleasantly surprised to get $22 off of my bill.

I was just looking through some of my photos and came across this. It's a painting that an artist friend did on a sweatshirt for me in (I think) 1967. Manny had a chopper and we took a lot of rides on it. Fun times when we were young and full of P&V.
(I still have that sweatshirt..


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2017)

So nice Dan enjoys playing music on the weekends, great way to unwind!  Does he have any videos of his band playing?  Those senior discounts are good, but the cashier doesn't always remind you and it's hard to remember that one day their valid.  Fun painting there, nice to have such good memories of the P&V days, when we get old sometimes the vinegar part fades away.


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> when we get old sometimes the vinegar part fades away.



LOLOL...............A LOT of truth said in jest...lolol.....

Dan doesn't play in a band anymore. He kind of left it all 4 years ago.. I keep hoping he will return to his music because i know how much he loved it.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 6, 2017)

Callie, I'm sorry, but I'm just now catching up on your diary.  Great pictures.  You have a nice "family."     Say Hi to Tommy and Trav for me.


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Callie, I'm sorry, but I'm just now catching up on your diary.  Great pictures.  You have a nice "family."     Say Hi to Tommy and Trav for me.



Thanks for stopping by, Nancy! I have been spending so much time outside in the yards that I haven't been back to the diary to write much. By the time evening rolls around, I just want read what everyone else has written, (and forcing myself to stay away from the political pages).

Trav said "Hi Nancy", but Tommy just gave me the 'stink eye'. I think he's still angry.

Dan couldn't be here today because of an appointment, but will be here tomorrow. The yard guy was here today. He does all the heavy work for me. Today he used the weed eater around all the fence line and under the trees. This time of the year when everything is sooo green, it almost takes my breath away, especially in the early mornings when the fog is lying out in the Laguna. Looks like a silver lake.

Maybe tonight I'll tell April's story. I found two pics of him so that's a start. 

I was sort of upset with a neighbor yesterday. He popped up at back fence while I was mowing and waved to indicate he wanted to talk to me. Okay, I knew darn well it was going to be about Trav. The other neighbor is having a deck built for the past two weeks and Trav has been telling the carpenters to go away.

Sure enough, the man complained about Trav's barking at him and could I do something about it? He said Trav is a nuisance, and he had been yelling at Trav to "Leave It!" like he had heard me say to Trav, but it didn't work.  He then suggested that I put a shock collar on Trav. That's when I got sort of angry. I told him the breed are barkers, protectors, guard dogs, and Trav doesn't bark that much. The man said 30 minutes at a time, which is BS. Trav is only outside in the field running the property line for not over 15 minutes when I'm not with him. He is NEVER outside after dark because of critters (including a cougar who has come to visit a few times). When he is in the yard with me, I stop him from barking.

I won't relate what else I told the man, or what I would do to anyone who ever tried to put a shock collar on Trav or hurt him in any way. My back fence is the City Limits. I'm in the country and the man's house is in the city. I'm surprised he didn't complain about Tommy's crowing.

Wow, I just re-read what I wrote and I guess I'm still irritated at the man. Oh, well.. I told Dan about the conversation and he said that if the man complains any more to tell the man "If Trav doesn't like you, it's for sure that Dan won't either"..lol

I'll probably delete this bit of complaining, but it feels good to "get it out" right now.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 6, 2017)

Callie said:


> ...I'll probably delete this bit of complaining, but it feels good to "get it out" right now.


Callie, I got a kick out of your last sentence.  I've been there before.


----------



## Callie (May 7, 2017)

Me and my best friend, Manny..

_"Those were the days my friend. We thought they'd never end. We'd sing and dance forever and a day_."


----------



## NancyNGA (May 7, 2017)

Looks like you were having a great time, Callie.  Nice picture.


----------



## maggiemae (May 8, 2017)

Callie, your son is right...wear those safety glasses when mowing.  I went for years and never wore any but one day while my husband Mike was mowing and I was standing around waiting for my turn, he hit something and it flew in my face above my eyebrow!  Turns out I had a damaged sinus cavity!  I always wear safety glasses now when there are mowers going.

You have a loving son that cares about you!  Another blessing!

Oh, and we have two little "yappers"!  They think the neighbors are not suppose to be in their own yard.  Thankfully, we have the best next door neighbor that loves dogs and he puts up with their barking when he is outside!


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2017)

*April and His Lady*


 It was about 1977 and we had been in our semi-rural home for around a year. It was time  to add another pet to our family of 3 dogs, and the 2 male Toulouse Geese that  my husband called _The Funny Brothers_.  I don't remember where, or how,  but I soon acquired a China Brown gosling goose. I do remember why I named him  _April Fool_. It was because he hatched on April First. 

 April was beautiful and truly was a pet. He followed me around the yard  while I was pulling weeds, would come when I called him and would let me hold  him. He never tried to hurt me and was just wonderful. When he was about three  yrs, I decided it was time for him to have a mate, so I began a search for a  female China Brown. After seeing an ad for one, I called and made an appointment  to go see the goose.

 After driving up into the hills, I turned onto a long dirt lane and drove  past a field that had several hundred China Brown geese! The lane ended at a  house with a carport in front. As I parked under the carport, I saw a goose  sitting up against the far wall and she didn't move. Knowing how some geese can  be a little cranky, I got out of the car and hurried to the side door of the  house.

 A woman opened the door to my knock while wearing a long leather apron and  looked like she had been doing chores. I said I had called about a goose.  She  opened the door more to invite me inside. I entered the house into a kitchen  area as she was saying that there was just one goose for sale (which surprised  me because of how many I had seen in the fenced-in field).

 "The goose is trying to hatch out a pile of rocks in the carport."

  I thought, "Oh great.. I've come all this way to buy a deranged goose".  

 The woman said the goose was healthy and young, so I told her I would take  the bird.

 The woman went out to the carport and soon returned carrying the goose  close to her side while keeping the wings tucked tight under her arm. She then  reached into a closet and got a burlap bag. As she shook the bag open, the goose  was somehow able to free her wings. The woman quickly dropped the bag and  grabbed the goose's feet. That's when all hell broke loose.

 The goose began to frantically scream while violently beating her wings  which gave her semi-flight. The woman got a tighter grip on the goose's legs,  but it didn't deter the goose from then flying up above the woman, hitting her  in face and head with wings while emitting a foul smelling brown stream of goose  poop!

 I started backing up across the room as the woman began to yell and cuss  while trying to gain control of the goose that was like a jet plane going in  circles around the woman's body and head, all the while trailing a foul "jet  stream" behind which sprayed the kitchen cabinets, countertops, the walls, the  woman, and everything within about eight feet! The woman continued her grip on  the goose's legs  while I plastered myself against the far wall. Between the  goose's screaming, flying up and down and all around while spraying poop and  trying to free it's legs from the woman's iron grip, and the woman yelling  obscenities, I was wondering how I was going to get past them both and sneak out  to my car to leave!

 Suddenly, everything was quiet. The woman jammed the goose into the burlap  bag, stood up straight and looked around her kitchen area. After a moment, she  said, "I have NEVER seen so much goose shit in all my life".

 I didn't know what to say, except, "How much for the goose?"
 "Ten dollars".
 I placed a ten dollar bill on a clean spot on the counter, picked up the  burlap back and went to my car.

 Driving home, the smell from the poop covered goose was almost  overwhelming, plus, she was very mad and screamed a lot. I kept reminding myself  that it was nothing compared to the scene in the  woman's kitchen. 

 Arriving home, April, as usual, met me at the garage. When I opened the  passenger side door and lifted out the screaming burlap bag, April started to  make noises. Then the female goose started making different noises. When I  opened the bag and dumped that stinky poop covered female goose out onto the  driveway, April began to do his high-pitched happy screaming! They both took off  running to the little pond, jumped in and all the fuss was well worth it. April  was happy and his lady was happy.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 9, 2017)

Great story Callie.


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2017)

What a story! Thanks, Callie.


----------



## Callie (May 10, 2017)

maggiemae said:


> Oh, and we have two little "yappers"!  They think the neighbors are not suppose to be in their own yard.  Thankfully, we have the best next door neighbor that loves dogs and he puts up with their barking when he is outside!



Hi maggiemae! Thanks for stopping by. You are so very fortunate to have such a nice neighbor..


----------



## Callie (May 10, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> What a story! Thanks, Callie.



Thanks,R.Rose!
Another story will be on the way in a few days. Have to decide which pet it will be. Maybe about Trav and "That Ball Had To Die". It will be a much shorter story. 

Just about time for me to turn off the computer and get some sleep... So, nitey nite...


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2017)

_


That Ball Had to Die_


 (photos taken at different times.)






When I'm sitting in my wicker rocking chair on the deck, I use the lounge  chair as a foot stool. Trav usually gets a tennis ball and places it on the end  of the lounge chair. I used to give the ball a little kick with my foot to roll  it off the end of the lounge where Trav is waiting to catch it. He then places  it back on the lounge, while giving it a nudge with his nose to shove it away  from him and towards me. 

 (After the following incident, I switched over to using a plastic back  scratcher instead of my foot.)

 One morning, I didn't have on my shoes, and seeing as how my coffee hadn't  as yet reached my brain, I was foolishly kicking the ball with my bare  foot.

 All was going well until I sort of missed the ball and Trav lunged for it.  Unfortunately for me, one of his teeth hit a bony part of my bare foot. It felt  like a small hammer had hit a raw nerve and I yelled "OW!"
 As soon as Trav's tooth hit my foot, he froze. Then, after I yelled, grabbed  my foot and said, "Travie, that HURT", he sunk to the floor, put his head on his  paws and looked up at me from under his eyebrows.


 Trav laid there for about a minute, looking at me. Then, he got up, picked  up the tennis ball, walked over to the end of the deck and dropped it over the  side. He turned around, walked back to the lounge chair and stepped up on it.  He flopped down, looked at me and  I swear he was thinking, "That ball hurt my  Mom and it had to die".


----------

